# "Enjoy the Ride" Original Music For Cello Banjo, Banjo Lute, Flute, and Mother Nature



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

*"Enjoy the Ride" Original Music For Cello Banjo, Banjo Lute, Flute, and Mother Nature*






Jessica Peterson: Flute, composition of flute parts, and video creation.
Paul Roberts: Cello banjos, banjo lute, and musical composition.

For our other original music/nature videos click HERE.


----------

